# When Girls Do It



## Mitchell756 (Oct 14, 2012)

Today, throughout much of the world, there is much concern over the perpetration of sexual abuse by male offenders and enormous amounts of resources dedicated to catching and convicting them, as well as large collective efforts to aid the survivors of such abuse. What is largely not as well known and ignored is the perpetration of sexual abuse by female offenders and that is going to be the topic of this thread.

There appears to be a stereotype that only males are capable of sexual abuse and that any females that engage in it were forced to do it by a male partner. This assumption is dangerously flawed and usually leaves the victims of female abusers in a much more difficult position in terms of overall psychological impact, the chances of successfully pressing charges against an abuser and ending the abuse. *Studies have shown that 86% of victims of female sexual abuse are not believed when they come forward with their allegations.* the stigma attached to the notion that only males are capable of committing sexual abuse can lead to the victims of it suffering twice as a result of it, first the actual abuse and then when they are not believed when they tell someone of it.

The numbers of female sexual abusers is likely much higher than many individuals may believe. Studies have indicated that approximately 25% of all victims of childhood sexual abuse have been abused by women. The Lucy Faithful Foundation in the United Kingdom estimated that 20% of all sexual abusers are women, conservatively. Of this number, approximately two thirds of all the cases of abuse were committed by the childs mother. The statistics for abuse by those women usually trusted to supervise children in the absence of parents are also likely much higher than most would have previously believed. This information is taken from the Canadian Childrens Rights Council website:

Quote:


> It is interesting to note in the study by Kaufman et al. (1995) that 8% of the female perpetrators were teachers and 23% were babysitters, compared to male perpetrators who were 0% and 8% respectively. Finkelhor et al. (1988) also report significantly higher rates of sexual abuse of children by females in day-care settings. Of course, Finkelhor's findings should not surprise us given that women represent the majority of day-care employees.


As for the women that have had a male accomplice in their abuse the stereotype that were forced and manipulated into doing it is largely incorrect. Instead, studies have found that many female abusers will actively seek out partners that share their interest in the abuse of children.

In terms of types of abuse, the stereotype that only males are capable of sexual abuse because they have a penis is also incorrect. While males are more likely to attempt to engage in sexual intercourse with their victims, females will usually engage in penetration with and sodomy with different types of assorted objects that they have access to. Individual victims of this have reported abuse by the use of, sticks, bottles, kitchen utensils, roses with the thorns still attached to the stem and anything else that they have access to. Women will also usually attempt to force children to engage in the viewing of pornography, mutual masturbation and forcing the victim to perform oral sex on them.

For the genders of the victims women were more likely to target male then females for their abuse. This information is also taken from the Canadian Childrens Rights Council website:

Quote:


> In the Ontario Incidence Study, 10% of sexual abuse investigations involved female perpetrators (Trocme, 1994). However, in six studies reviewed by Russell and Finkelhor, female perpetrators accounted for 25% or more of abusers. Ramsay-Klawsnik (1990) found that adult females were abusers of males 37% of the time and female adolescents 19% of the time. Both of these rates are higher than the same study reported for adult and teen male abusers.


In the cases of sexually motivated homicide, females observe the same pattern of targeting the opposite sex as males do, with 75% of all cases of sexually motivated homicide being against males.

In terms of the difficulties that victims of female sexual abusers face in getting others to believe that they were abused by a woman, they also have to deal with lower conviction rates and lighter sentences than if their abuser were a man.

The purpose of this thread is to highlight the practices of sexual abuse by female abusers and also to share information on this subject in order to eliminate the myth that only men carry out sexual abuse and to encourage understanding of their victims and to always take it very seriously whenever anyone claims to have been abused, regardless of the gender of the perpetrator. Also, I hope that this will aid in the campaign to treat both victims and their perpetrators equally in the eyes of society and the legal system.

If you are interested in learning more about the subject of sexual abuse committed by females here are several helpful links that share information on this subject:

The Canadian Childrens Rights Council website, which hosts information on this topic as well as news stories of cases of sexual abuse committed by women:http://www.canadiancrc.com/Female_Sex_Offenders-Female_Sexual_Predators_awareness.aspx

Here is a link to the Female Sex Offenders website, which holds links to countless studies on the practice of female sexual abuse: http://female-offenders.com/Safehouse/

A U.K news article on female sexual predators inside the United Kingdom: http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2009/oct/04/uk-female-child-sex-offenders

This is the Lucy Faithful Foundations website, which holds more information on the subject of female sexual predators: http://lucyfaithfull.org/

Here is part of documentary where victims detail the sexual abuse they endured at the hands of a female abuser: 




Finally here you can view a documentary about the breaking up of a female paedophile ring in the United Kingdom.

Part one: 




Part two: 




Part three: 




Part four:


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Thanks for the post, Mitchell. Lots of useful information here but it's more in the form of an article and not a discussion. So I'm moving it to Activism where it can be a better-placed post.


----------



## illdrew (Jan 30, 2013)

I am an adult survivor of mainly female child sex abuse also physical and abuse with medications. My sister also suffered and as a result she abused herself to the point that she eventually died of poor health directly relating to the abuses she afflicted upon herself which in my informed opinion was caused by the debilitating affects of the medicines which prevented her and me from making sense of our lives in good time to deal with these abuses and our abusers.

you have links to a documentary that covers the discovery and apprehension of a female paedophile ring, I cannot access the videos as the copy right bars it from being shown in the UK. Do you know where a copy can be purchased privately. This is unique it is rare for a gang of female paedophiles to be uncovered and prosecuted so openly if at all. Only one has been uncovered here in the UK and that I believe was watered down and the only male gang member was given most of the blame as the head of the gang.

I would very much like to have a copy of this documentary would you know if it has been published? Here are some of my activism on the subject.





















Austerely

illdrew


----------



## ILoveMyBabyBird (Sep 2, 2006)

Do you know of any information on children abusing other children? I seem to hear about that occurring a lot, little girls doing sexual acts with their friends etc? It is more than like a sign of their own abuse, but this stuff really concerns me. I do not know how I could trust my children to go to a sleep over because of the previlence of this peer abuse. I personally never experienced anythihng like this but I know many people that did. How is that addressed as far as the victim is concerned? I gather that it definitely play a role in confusion of their own sexual identity later in life etc. What type of precautions should parents take for this type of thing?


----------



## illdrew (Jan 30, 2013)

I do and it usually means that they have been groomed or are being groomed by other kids. In my experiences it is drugs and Poverty or one or the other but usually if it is not for money and drugs there are still environmental issues. Some people including parents and siblings view children as a comodity.


----------



## Mitchell756 (Oct 14, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILoveMyBabyBird*
> 
> Do you know of any information on children abusing other children? I seem to hear about that occurring a lot, little girls doing sexual acts with their friends etc? It is more than like a sign of their own abuse, but this stuff really concerns me. I do not know how I could trust my children to go to a sleep over because of the previlence of this peer abuse. I personally never experienced anythihng like this but I know many people that did. How is that addressed as far as the victim is concerned? I gather that it definitely play a role in confusion of their own sexual identity later in life etc. What type of precautions should parents take for this type of thing?


Many children may have curiosities about the sexual anatomy of themselves and others, particularly when they begin learning about their own sexuality. The best thing that parents could do is to teach their children about things like good touch bad touch and about what is and is not appropriate behavior around others. Some advice would be if you are concerned to get to know the other parents well and ask them if they have spoken with their children about good touch bad touch and appropriate behavior. These would be appropriate precautions if the children are all of similar age. Sexual abuse is still much less common and represents a lower risk to an individual than many other activities do and it can be impeding to their later social development if you are to restrictive because of this issue, so the best thing you can do in these regards is to maintain open communication with your children and reassure them that they can come to you if someone has made them feel uncomfortable.

In the cases of adolescents of differing age groups, in regards to the topic of this thread, older girls will occasionally target younger individuals. In these cases it is usually babysitters but also sometimes an older sister as well. The majority of those abused under such circumstances are male adolescents but younger girls are also targeted. The majority of abusers in these cases do not see what they are doing as abuse, but will usually see it as consensual sexual activity, commonly describing it as an affair or innocent fun. They will commonly engage in things such as undressing themselves and the other person, partaking in sex games, showing them pornography and engaging in forms of masturbation and oral sex.

It is important to always maintain open lines of communication with your children and to ensure that they feel comfortable coming to you if someone has made them feel uncomfortable or threatened or has behaved inappropriately around them. This article describes some symptoms of children that have experienced some form of abuse, but it is very important to acknowledge that many of these things can and do occur in many children that have never experienced any form of sexual abuse. It is also important not to overreact if you see some of these behavioral changes in your child as this may cause them to be less open to you or less willing to talk to you about such things in the future. If you do notice these changes though than I would recommend looking into it further and discussing it with your child to ensure that nothing inappropriate has occurred between them and someone else.

You can read more about this here: http://ezinearticles.com/?Sexual-Abuse---Sibling,-Peer-or-Cousin---Myths&id=713141


----------



## illdrew (Jan 30, 2013)

You be careful about who you consult and seek and accept good advice from. The Church is the Biggest abuser of children in The Western World. The church is the State and the State is the Church.

ere is a link to something that will help you see that. You could find yourself or your child in worse circumstances like my sister ruby.

Do not go alone to report any innopropriate behaviour against anyone and by anyone. https://docs.google.com/file/d/0By8cvTJI-dcSSDdyNlVKNlZITW8/edit

This was in Response to this video 



 and this was my response 



 however my best effort was with this one 




I was sold to paedophiles by my own family in exchange for money and drugs, my father collected rent from my sister Jeannie Buchan 39 Kinnoull Street Perth Scotland after she sold me and herself to male paedophiles. She was an adult I was still at Primary School. My father would use us and me especially as a commodity knowing that the child care system wanted me out because I would speak of them and the other children who offended against me and others.

My brother Ian sold his daughter when she was a child to my brother Keith, Keith is in Prison in Northern Ireland but for what I do not know. The Church protected the children and adults who think this is ok and that is also the state. I will show you a link to another video I am uploading tonight here it is 18:37 or you could visit my you tube channel at http://www.youtube.com/user/YAYFUL1 and see it for your self maybe in an hour or two as I have to eat. Charities online and in offices who claim to be helping do not always unless you get a lawyer. On line will be a bigger mine field


----------



## illdrew (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is the link to the video I made it is late because I was too tired last night and went to bed after eating. I will be uploading a video about an activist group that has always appeared pear shaped to me, in that it is not all it says it is. The woman denies ever being funded by the European Community , "GOVERNMENT" but after a few more words from me she finally admits to receiving funding from the European Parliament or funding body within the EU.






I will begin the processing of the charity/activist group now and hopefully I will have it uploaded soon.


----------

